
High Availability is not compatible with a MVP, because MVP is about iteration - lkrubner
http://www.smashcompany.com/technology/high-availability-is-not-compatible-with-mvp
======
verdverm
I'm not sure why these are incompatible this day in age, with things like
Kubernetes as a Service and serverless offerings

